
Ask HN: What to do with gigabit internet? - markwaldron
I recently upgraded to Verizon&#x27;s gigabit internet (I&#x27;m getting 900&#x2F;930 on average, but close enough). What are some cool things to do with this level of speed?
======
freestockoption
Some things I do:

I built a tiny pc (Gigabyte BRIX) and use it as a linux server/host. I use
CloudFlare as CDN (with their client certificate HTTPS) so my IP address isn't
so obvious.

I use it between houses with a VPN and use an HDHomeRun to move ATSC streams
(~20mbit each) to places that don't get good OTA reception.

I download games when I want to play them and delete them when I'm done. Rinse
and repeat.

Windows/Mac/iOS/Android updates are really fast.

